# Interesting Facts About The Roman Catholic Church



## Fish&Chips

*Practically all precepts of the Roman Catholic religion contradict the Bible repeatedly. In this article, we are going to examine a few Roman Catholic doctrines and compare them with the Authorized Version of 1611 of the Bible.* The Roman Catholic church is the largest cult in the world and most preachers will not openly say so because it is so large. For Catholics who read this, please remember this: the person that tells you the truth is the one that cares. If you will only believe the holy scriptures--the Bible--and nothing else, you can be released from deception today. Just look at the scriptures and compare them to the precepts of Rome. You will not be the first person to read the scriptures clearly and then be saved by REPENTING of your sins and BELIEVING on the death, burial and resurrection of our wonderful and glorious Lord and Saviour Jesus Christ who shed his blood ONE TIME to pay for our sins that we have committed. He died to completely pay for our sins and he rose again for our justification (ref. Romans 4:25). You will not get to heaven by your own works and by following the rules and regulations of a (supposedly) religious organization--the Roman Catholic institution--which is founded on heresies and blasphemies. When we believe in the Lord Jesus Christ and read his word, we love him and he helps us to serve him and walk uprightly and understand what we need to know. Salvation is a free gift (reference Romans 5:15-16, 17)--no paying for "masses", "indulgences", etc. No "penance", crawling on your knees, purgatory, etc. The Lord Jesus Christ died ONE time to purchase our eternal salvation. All that we have to do is REPENT of our sins, BELIEVE that he died for our sins, was buried and rose again on the third day, and we must also OBEY his word (his commandments are not grievous, reference I John 5:13).

Note: Concerning these last days, the Lord Jesus Christ said in Matthew 24:11, "...many false prophets shall rise, and shall deceive many." People are being deceived into thinking that the Roman Catholic Church is a Christian Church--but its precepts--when compared to the Bible--clearly show that the Roman Catholic Church is not a Christian church. This article is not about being "intolerant" or "anti-Catholic" -- it is about being "ANTI-DECEPTION" and, "HOW TO GET TO HEAVEN FOR ALL PEOPLE ACCORDING TO THE WORD OF GOD, NOT MAN!" Now...let us go forward with this treatise.

In a few moments we will list some Catholic precepts and traditions and compare them with the Bible, but first we will take a glimpse at a specific Bible prophesy in the book of Revelation (chapter 17). It is about a woman. This woman is identified as a great whore (see Revelation 17:1) and she is drunk--drunken with the blood of God's saints (see Revelation 17:6). The blood of the saints intoxicates her. For a glimpse of the torrents of blood of the saints that has been shed by the Roman Catholic institution, check out "Systematic Murder of Believers--The Untold History of the Inquisition" (this article is written by a former Roman Catholic priest). It is said that *during the approximately 600 years of the Roman Catholic Inquisition, tens of millions of Christians were tortured and murdered. *Why the killing spree? Primarily to suppress any and all opposition to her heresies. "Side benefits" included taking the material wealth of her victims and showing the pope's power terrorizing people and keeping them in line believing Romish superstitions and heresies. *Roman Catholic agents have tortured, crippled, burned, murdered, mutilated, and imprisioned millions of Christians. Rome's inquisitors hunted down Christians and had whole towns and cities wiped out, murdered.* Whatever happened to love your enemies (ref. Matthew 5:44)? *A look at papal decrees and letters reveals that the Inquisition was carried out under the instigation and authority of the popes of Rome (e.g. Pope Innocent IV's 1252 A.D. bull, "Ad Extirpanda" which gives laws and commands "To root up from the midst of Christian people the weed of heretical wickedness." Law 4 instructs the "twelve upright and Catholic men" et al (of Law 3) as follows-- "Those...appointed may and should seize the heretical men and women and carry off their possessions and cause these to be carried off by others...").* The office of the Inquisition has only changed its name--according to wikipedia, it was "Supreme Sacred Congregation of the Roman and Universal Inquisition" and it is now called "Congregation for the Doctrine of the Faith" (CDF) (Congregatio pro Doctrina Fidei). For more information on atrocities, one may do an internet search on "Inquisition" or see The Antichrist Slideshow or "The Woman Drunken With the Blood of the Saints--A Look at the Inquisition, an Institution Instigated and Sustained by the Popes of the Roman Catholic 'Church'".

The Bible further identifies this woman--she is a city, a great city (see Revelation 17:18) that sits on seven mountains.

Before we get to specific problems with Catholic doctrine, let's review how this bloodthirsty organization treated two Christian men who simply wanted to get the Bible into the hands of the common people. In the late 1300s John Wycilf translated the scriptures from the Latin. About 44 years after his death, the Catholic institution dug up his bones and burned them calling him an arch-heretic. In the 1500's William Tyndale sought to translate the Bible into the language of the common people, English. He could not gain approval from the Catholic institution, so he worked as an outlaw on the run in Europe, translating the Bible. He was eventually captured, condemned and executed in 1536. It is because of people like these men, Tyndale and Wycliffe, that we have the scriptures today. If the Catholic religion had its way, we'd still be in ignorance about the Bible and enslaved to the pope and his pronouncements. Time fails me here to tell of other marytrs like John Hus, John Rogers, etc. who were killed by popish persons. Guy Fawkes and other papists (followers of the pope) tried to kill King James VI & I (the king who commanded the translation of the Authorized Version of the Bible (also known as the Authorized King James Version), published in 1611) and the whole British parliament, in the Gunpowder Plot of 1605. King James identified Rome as the seat of the antichrist in his, _"Premonition [warning] to All Most Mightie Monarches."_

I'll list the catholic tradition first and then what the Authorized King James Version of the Bible has to say about the matter. In John 10:35, the Lord Jesus makes known that the scripture cannot be broken. Those that add or subtract from the scriptures do so at their peril.

Revelation 22:18 For I testify unto every man that heareth the words of the prophecy of this book, *IF ANY MAN SHALL ADD UNTO THESE THINGS, GOD SHALL ADD UNTO HIM THE PLAGUES THAT ARE WRITTEN IN THIS BOOK:* 19 *And IF ANY MAN SHALL TAKE AWAY FROM THE WORDS OF THE BOOK OF THIS PROPHECY, GOD SHALL TAKE AWAY HIS PART OUT OF THE BOOK OF LIFE, and out of the holy city, and from the things which are written in this book.*

Revelation 20:15 AND WHOSOEVER WAS NOT FOUND WRITTEN IN THE BOOK OF LIFE WAS CAST INTO THE LAKE OF FIRE.
​In Matthew 24, the Lord Jesus warned us to take heed that no man deceive us (see the whole 24 chapter of Matthew and note verses 4, 5, 11, 24). These last times are about deception. People all over the world are being deceived and led to worship the devil--especially through "meditative spirituality", "contemplative spirituality", "contemplative prayer", "ancient future church", "centering prayer", etc. This is an interfaith mystical movement. People are contacting the devil directly and calling the devil "God" which is blasphemy of the first order. The God of the Bible has magnified HIS WORD ABOVE *ALL* HIS NAME (Psalm 138:2). Many church people are now magicians-in-training, wizards, and workers with familiar spirits. They love the world and follow anything but the word of God, the Authorized Version of 1611 of the Bible. They are not worshipping the God of the Bible; they are worshipping something else..._another_ Jesus, _another_ spirit, _another_ gospel. The Authorized Version of 1611 testifies that there are false apostles (see 2 Corinthians 11:13) and that even Satan himself is transformed into an angel of light (see 2 Corinthians 11:14). We are in the last days, the end of time--and the counterfeits are on parade.

* * * *
*CATHOLIC TRADITION* - Call priests father, e.g., Father McKinley. 
*WHAT THE BIBLE SAYS* -
Matthew 23:9 And *call no man your father* upon the earth: for one is your Father, which is in heaven.​* * * *
*CATHOLIC TRADITION* - Forbidding the priesthood to marry. 
*WHAT THE BIBLE SAYS* -
1) It is a doctrine of devils to forbid God's people to marry. 
1 Timothy
4:1 *Now the Spirit speaketh expressly, that in the latter times some shall depart from the faith, GIVING HEED TO seducing spirits, and DOCTRINES OF DEVILS;*
4:2 Speaking lies in hypocrisy; having their conscience seared with a hot iron;
4:3 *FORBIDDING TO MARRY*, and commanding to abstain from meats, which God hath created to be received with thanksgiving of them which believe and know the truth. 
2) Peter was married (remember the pope is supposedly continuing the apostolic line through Peter). 
Matthew
8:14 And when Jesus was come into *Peter's house, he saw his wife's* mother laid, and sick of a fever. 
Mark
1:30 But *Simon's wife's* mother lay sick of a fever, and anon they tell him of her. 
Luke
4:38 And he arose out of the synagogue, and entered into Simon's house. And *Simon's wife's* mother was taken with a great fever; and they besought him for her. 
3) Paul, a great apostle, remained single; however he made it very clear that he could marry if he wanted to. 1 Corinthians
9:5 *Have we not power to lead about a sister, a wife*, as well as other apostles, and as the brethren of the Lord, and Cephas? ​* * * *
*CATHOLIC TRADITION* - Mary never had other children after the Lord Jesus. She remained a perpetual virgin. 
*WHAT THE BIBLE SAYS* - After Mary delivered our precious Lord Jesus Christ into the world, Joseph did know his wife. Joseph and Mary indeed had children together, plenty of them. They were the Lord's half brothers and sisters for their father was Joseph and mother was Mary.
Matthew 1:24-25 Then Joseph being raised from sleep did as the angel of the Lord had bidden him, and took unto him his wife: And knew her not TILL she had brought forth her firstborn son: and he called his name JESUS. 
Matthew
13:55 Is not this the carpenter's son? is not his mother called Mary? and *his brethren, James, and Joses, and Simon, and Judas?*
*13:56 And his sisters, are they not all with us?* Whence then hath this man all these things? Mark
6:3 Is not this the carpenter, the *son of Mary, the brother of James, and Joses, and of Juda, and Simon? and are not his sisters here with us?* And they were offended at him.​The article, The virgin Mary DID NOT remain a virgin includes additional scriptures. * * * *
*CATHOLIC TRADITION* - Mary is the queen of heaven. 
*WHAT THE BIBLE SAYS* - Worshipping the queen of heaven (which is not the Mary of the Bible) is worshipping another god and it provokes the Lord to anger.
Jeremiah
7:17 Seest thou not what they do in the cities of Judah and in the streets of Jerusalem?
7:18 The children gather wood, and the fathers kindle the fire, and the women knead their dough, to make cakes to the *queen of heaven*, and to pour out drink offerings unto other gods, that they may provoke me to anger.
7:19 Do they provoke me to anger? saith the LORD: do they not provoke themselves to the confusion of their own faces?​* * * *
*CATHOLIC TRADITION* - Mary is the mother of God. 
*WHAT THE BIBLE SAYS* - Mary is the mother of the earthly Jesus, not God. God has no mother--the Bible teaches us that God is from everlasting and that there was no God before him. Mary is not the mother of God. Jesus was God before he was born on this earth (see John 1:1, 14). When he came to redeem mankind, he took on a body and was made in the likeness of sinful flesh so that he could taste death for every man (ref. Hebrews 2:9). He lived a perfect life and died for our sins. The Lord Jesus Christ is God manifested in the flesh. Isaiah 9:6 reveals that the Lord Jesus Christ is the mighty God and the everlasting Father--he had no beginning. The Lord Jesus Christ existed as God before Mary was ever born--she is not the mother of God.
Isaiah
43:10 Ye are my witnesses, saith the LORD, and my servant whom I have chosen: that ye may know and believe me, and understand that I am he: *before me there was no God formed*, neither shall there be after me. [There was no God formed before God. Mary is not the mother of God.] 
Micah 
5:2 But thou, Bethlehem Ephratah, though thou be little among the thousands of Judah, yet out of thee shall he come forth unto me that is to be *ruler [Jesus]* in Israel; *whose goings forth have been from of old, from everlasting*. Philippians
2:6 Who [Jesus], *being in the form of God*, thought it not robbery to be equal with God:
2:7 But made himself of no reputation, and *took upon him the form of a servant, and was made in the likeness of men:*​* * * *
*CATHOLIC TRADITION* - Pope called Holy Father. 
*WHAT THE BIBLE SAYS* - The term "Holy Father" is only found one time in the entire Bible. It was when Jesus prayed before he and his disciples went to the garden of Gethsemane. He referred to God the Father as Holy Father. It is blasphemy to call a man by God's name.
John
17:11 And now I am no more in the world, but these are in the world, and I come to thee. *Holy Father*, keep through thine own name those whom thou hast given me, that they may be one, as we are.​* * * *
*CATHOLIC TRADITION* - Purgatory, nuns, popes. 
*WHAT THE BIBLE SAYS* - None of these is mentioned in the Bible. It is a sin to add to the Bible.
Proverbs
30:6 *Add thou not unto his words*, lest he reprove thee, and thou be found a liar. 
The pope is a man who takes upon himself honor which belongs to no human being. Even the very name by which he allows himself to be called (Holy Father) is highly presumptuous and blasphemous (see above). 
One does not need the pope to determine what God's will is. The Bible says that God has given the Holy Ghost to each believer and that he (the Holy Ghost) guides and leads us into all truth. All a believer needs is the Bible and the Holy Ghost to know the will of the Lord. Popery has been treacherous and the popes have been the blind leading the blind. Jesus said that both will fall into the ditch. Catholics, come out of this system that cannot save and know Jesus for youself, intimate and up-close according the truth which is his word. NOTE: Purgatory is supposedly a place where a person is purified of sins--even popes supposedly go there. The Bible says that Jesus Christ is the one that purifies us of our sins. Romans 8:1 There is therefore now *no condemnation to them which are in Christ Jesus....* When a person dies their eternal home is sealed--heaven or hell--no in between. Hebrews 9:27 ...it is appointed unto men *once* to die, but after this the judgment.​* * * *
*CATHOLIC TRADITION* - Venerating/worshipping images. Pope bows to statues of Mary, Catholics worship the eucharist and have statues/candles in their homes and churches. 
*WHAT THE BIBLE SAYS* - It is idolatry to venerate images. We are not even supposed to make them.
Exodus
20:4 Thou shalt not make unto thee *any graven image, or any likeness* of any thing that is in heaven above, or that is in the earth beneath, or that is in the water under the earth.
20:5 Thou *shalt not bow down thyself to them*, nor serve them: for I the LORD thy God am a jealous God...​[Note: Exodus 20:4-5 is the second of the ten commandments found in Exodus 20. Roman Catholics often learn the ten commandments, not straight from the Bible but from another source like a poster or a workbook. This Roman Catholic "traditional way of enumerating the ten commandments" ACTUALLY TAKES AWAY THE SECOND COMMANDMENT!!!!! CLICK HERE FOR PROOF! Another article can be found at this link, "The Roman Catholic Catechism (ISBN 0-385-47967-0) not only takes away the second commandment in its 'A Traditional Catechetical Formula', it also justifies the use of images/idols/icons"] * * * *
*CATHOLIC TRADITION* - The mass. Through transubstantiation, the wafer/host and the wine supposedly become the actual blood and body of Jesus Christ when the priest prays over them. He is supposed to be sacrificed over and over again on Roman Catholic altars. 
*WHAT THE BIBLE SAYS* - Jesus died once for sins, never to be repeated. He sits on the right hand of God and does not reappear in the mass as a mass of blood and flesh.
Hebrews 9:24 For Christ is not entered into the holy places made with hands, which are the figures of the true; but into heaven itself, now to appear in the presence of God for us:: 
9:25 *NOR YET THAT HE SHOULD OFFER HIMSELF OFTEN*, as the high priest entereth
into the holy place every year with blood of others; 
9:26 For then must he often have suffered since the foundation of the world: *BUT NOW ONCE IN THE END OF THE WORLD HATH HE APPEARED TO PUT AWAY SIN BY THE SACRIFICE OF HIMSELF*.
9:27 And as it is appointed unto men once to die, but after this the judgment:
9:28 *So Christ was ONCE offered to bear the sins of many*; and unto them that look for him shall he appear the second time without sin unto salvation.

Hebrews
10:12 But this man [Jesus], after he had offered *one sacrifice for sins for ever*, sat down on the right hand of God;
10:13 From henceforth expecting till his enemies be made his footstool.
10:14 For *by one offering he hath perfected for ever them that are sanctified*.
10:15 Whereof the Holy Ghost also is a witness to us: for after that he had said before,
10:16 This is the covenant that I will make with them after those days, saith the Lord, I will put my laws into their hearts, and in their minds will I write them;
10:17 And their sins and iniquities will I remember no more.
10:18 Now where remission of these is, there is *no more offering for sin*. 
John
19:30 When Jesus therefore had received the vinegar, he said, *It is finished*: and he bowed his head, and gave up the ghost. 1 Corinthians
11:24 And when he [Jesus] had given thanks, he brake it [bread], and said, Take, eat: this is my body, which is broken for you: this do in *remembrance* of me.
11:25 After the same manner also he took the cup, when he had supped, saying, This cup is the new testament in my blood: this do ye, as oft as ye drink it, in *remembrance* of me.
11:26 For as often as ye eat this bread, and drink this cup, *ye do shew the Lord's death till he come* (not for the forgiveness of sins or to receive Jesus).​The Lord Jesus Christ suffered on the cross; he is no longer suffering and he is most certainly not what Roman Catholicism calls "The Victim" that is sacrificed over and over again in the blasphemous Roman Catholic mass performed by the Roman Catholic priesthood. The Mass is Blasphemy and Heresy. * * * *
*CATHOLIC TRADITION* - Saved, in part, by good works. 
*WHAT THE BIBLE SAYS* - Good works are the fruits that grow out of being saved. They do not make you saved. An apple does not make its tree an apple tree, it was already an apple tree before any apples appeared. When you see the apples; however, you know what kind of tree it is. If a person is saved, he will shew forth good works because he has the Spirit of Christ in him. The good works don't make him saved only the blood of Jesus can do that.
I John
1:7b ...*the blood* of Jesus Christ his Son cleanseth us from all sin. 
Acts 16:31b
...*believe* on the Lord Jesus Christ and thou shalt be saved. Romans
3:24 Being *justified freely by his grace through the redemption that is in Christ Jesus*:
3:25 Whom God hath set forth to be a *propitiation through faith in his blood*, to declare his righteousness for the remission of sins that are past, through the forbearance of God;
3:26 To declare, I say, at this time his righteousness: that he might be just, and the justifier of him which believeth in Jesus.
3:27 *Where is boasting then?* It is excluded. By what law? *of works? Nay: but by the law of faith*.
3:28 Therefore *we conclude that a man is justified by faith without the deeds* of the law.​What about James 2:20 "faith without works is dead"? 
The kind of faith that saves is a faith that shows forth obedience to the Lord Jesus Christ according to his word. Even devils believe in Jesus and tremble (ref. James 2:19). Many people believe in Jesus but they won't follow him according to his word. They have a faith, but not the kind that saves. They are disobedient to the holy scriptures. If a person has true faith in the Lord Jesus Christ, he will obey the Lord and good works will show forth in his life.
John 8:30 As he spake these words, many believed on him. 
John 8:31 Then said Jesus to those Jews which believed on him, *If ye continue in my word, then are ye my disciples indeed; *John 8:32 *And ye shall know the truth, and the truth shall make you free. *​Good works confirm the faith by which the person was saved. James 2:21-23 uses Abraham as an example. Abraham believed God so when God asked him to sacrifice his son Isaac, Abraham, out of his faith in God, offered Isaac upon the altar (for those that do not know, the angel of the LORD stopped him from actually offering up his son--see Genesis chapter 22.). 
* * * *
*CATHOLIC TRADITION* - The church is founded on Peter. 
*WHAT THE BIBLE SAYS* - Jesus Christ is the foundation of the church. Peter was a man like you and me. Jesus called Peter "Satan" in Matthew 16:23 when Peter rebuked Jesus dying. When Cornelius tried to worship Peter, Peter responded, "Stand up; I myself also am a man." (Acts 10:26). The pope needs to remember Acts 10:26 when he has men bowing to him and kissing his hand like he is worthy of worship.
1 Corinthians
3:11 For other *foundation* can no man lay than that is laid, which is *Jesus Christ*. Matthew
21:42 Jesus saith unto them, Did ye never read in the scriptures, The stone which the builders rejected [Jesus], the same is become the head of the corner: this is the Lord's doing, and it is marvellous in our eyes?​* * * *
*CATHOLIC TRADITION* - Confessing sins to a priest. Petitioning saints and Mary. 
*WHAT THE BIBLE SAYS* - We are to confess our sins and needs to God alone.
I John
1:9 If we confess our sins, he [God] is faithful and just to forgive us our sins, and to cleanse us from all unrighteousness.​There is one mediator between God and man, the man Christ Jesus.
1 Timothy
2:5 For there is one God, and *one mediator between God and men, the man Christ Jesus* [not Mary, not saints, not priests, not the pope]; I John 2:1, ...And if any man sin, we have an advocate with the Father, Jesus Christ the righteous. ​In the Lord's Prayer found in Matthew chapter 6, we are told to ask God to forgive us of our debts. Our Father in heaven is the one that forgives us. * * * *
There are many other scriptures that could have been used here to testify against the doctrines of the catholic religion. There are also many other doctrines of the catholic religion which could have been refuted (e.g. the sacraments, receiving the Holy Ghost, salvation through the catholic religion, penance, rosary, etc.). * * * *
The Catholic religion has a history of taking the money of poor widows in order to say masses for the dead (which do no good) and collecting the material possessions of nuns. In Italy, the heart of Roman Catholicism, as I understand it, there is a saying that goes, "Without money, they don't sing the mass." That trickery is evil on a number of fronts--1) the mass is blasphemous and dishonours the finished work of Christ that he completed on the cross. THE LORD JESUS CHRIST PAID FOR ALL OF OUR SINS. THERE IS NO PURGATORY. (All we have to do is repent of our sins and believe in the death, burial, and resurrection of the Lord Jesus Christ and follow his word--we love him because he first loved and when we put our trust in him, he helps us to do what is right and to serve him.) 2) people who trust in the mass waste their money and go to hell 3) their survivors waste their money and possessions having masses said for the dead 4) the survivors go to hell and then their survivors pay for masses...the costumed curia have subverted whole houses for centuries on end collecting wealth for the coffers of the Roman Catholic institution 5) the doctrine of purgatory is a heresy because there is no such thing as purgatory--it is not in the Bible (the apocrypha is not part of the Bible, it is a collection of spurious books); and, 6) they blaspheme God when they put a monetary price on the gift of God because the Bible teaches that the gift of God is free. Believe on the Lord Jesus Christ and thou shalt be saved. No money, penance, "indulgence," masses, etc. are required--or accepted. No one will ever buy their way into heaven or enter heaven according to their own religious path that they choose to follow outside of the Bible or work their way into heaven by doing "good deeds"--all our righteousnesses are as filthy rags--
Isaiah 64:6 But we are all as an unclean thing, and *all our righteousnesses are as filthy rags*; and we all do fade as a leaf; and our iniquities, like the wind, have taken us away. ​We need the blood of Jesus to cleanse us from our sins. We need to REPENT of our sins and BELIEVE on the Lord Jesus Christ and he will save us. 
The Roman Catholic sacramental false gospel of basically obtaining God's grace by pieces is not found in the holy scriptures. *We need to REPENT of our sins and BELIEVE in the blood of Jesus that was shed to pay for our sins. We need to BELIEVE that Christ died for us, was buried, and rose again the third day. We need to OBEY him by following his word.* When we believe on the Lord Jesus Christ, he comes into our lives and gives us power and help to do what is right--and our desires actually change as we obey. Our Lord came to give us life, and that more abundantly (ref. John 10:10). His commandments are not grievous, they are wonderful and liberating.
John 10:10 The thief cometh not, but for to steal, and to kill, and to destroy: *I am come that they might have life, and that they might have it more abundantly.* 
John 8:30 As he spake these words, many believed on him. 
John 8:31 Then said Jesus to those Jews which believed on him, *If ye continue in my word, then are ye my disciples indeed;* John 8:32 *And ye shall know the truth, and the truth shall make you free.* ​There is no place here for a pope living in a luxurious palace exercising supreme authority over God's church. THE LORD JESUS CHRIST IS THE HEAD OF HIS OWN CHURCH (THERE IS NO VICAR, NO SUBSTITUTE, AND NO REPLACEMENT FOR HIM--ANYONE ELSE CLAIMING TO BE HIM OR TO BE "ANOTHER CHRIST" IS AN IMPOSTOR AND AN ANTICHRIST. "Anti" is a prefix meaning, "against", "opposite" or "opposed to", "contrary", or "IN PLACE OF" (ref. Webster's 1828 Dictionary). 

The antichrist can DENY that the Lord Jesus Christ himself is the head of his own church and
the antichrist can ACT LIKE HE IS TAKING THE PLACE OF THE LORD JESUS CHRIST--like being his so-called vicar--which thing cannot be done--regardless of what lies and tales men tell. _The scripture cannot be broken (reference John 10:35)_--there is no "pope" in the Bible, but there is an antichrist (yea many antichrists, reference I John 2:18) that deny that Jesus is the Christ.
THE MAN CHRIST JESUS HIMSELF IS THE HEAD OF HIS OWN CHURCH. 
THE LORD JESUS CHRIST IS NOT "THE VICTIM". 
THE LORD JESUS CHRIST IS RISEN FROM THE DEAD AND HE IS THE KING OF KINGS AND LORD OF LORDS--
HE EVER LIVETH TO MAKE INTERCESSION FOR HIS PEOPLE (reference Hebrews 7:25)--AND HE IS COMING BACK AGAIN. 
BELIEVE IN _HIM_ (NOT SOME IMPOSTOR) AND WALK IN _HIM_. 
THE LORD JESUS CHRIST IS IN THIS WORLD AND IT IS NOT THROUGH THE BLASPHEMOUS ROMAN CATHOLIC MASS. HE IS IN HIS PEOPLE. HE COMES IN US WHEN WE REPENT OF OUR SINS AND RECEIVE HIM BY BELIEVING IN HIM--IN HIS DEATH, HIS BURIAL, AND HIS RESURRECTION. 
WE, HIS PEOPLE--CHRISTIANS--OBEY HIS WORD, THE AUTHORIZED KING JAMES BIBLE OF 1611. 
THE LORD JESUS CHRIST IS OUR FAITHFUL LORD AND SAVIOUR HELPING US TO SERVE HIM THROUGH THIS LIFE 
AND THEN RECEIVING US TO LIVE WITH HIM FOREVER WHEN WE DIE.
Colossians 2:6 *AS YE HAVE THEREFORE RECEIVED CHRIST JESUS THE LORD, SO WALK YE IN HIM: *
Colossians 2:7 *ROOTED AND BUILT UP IN HIM, AND STABLISHED IN THE FAITH, as ye have been taught, abounding therein with thanksgiving. *
Colossians 2:8 *BEWARE LEST ANY MAN SPOIL YOU through philosophy and vain deceit, AFTER THE TRADITION OF MEN, after the rudiments of the world, AND NOT AFTER CHRIST. *
Colossians 2:9 *FOR IN HIM DWELLETH ALL THE FULNESS OF THE GODHEAD BODILY.* 
Colossians 2:10 *AND YE ARE COMPLETE IN HIM, WHICH IS THE HEAD OF ALL PRINCIPALITY AND POWER: *
Colossians 2:11 In whom also ye are circumcised with the circumcision made without hands, in putting off the body of the sins of the flesh by the circumcision of Christ: 
Colossians 2:12 Buried with him in baptism, wherein also ye are risen with him through the faith of the operation of God, who hath raised him from the dead. 
Colossians 2:13 And you, being dead in your sins and the uncircumcision of your flesh, hath he quickened together with him, having forgiven you all trespasses; 
Colossians 2:14 Blotting out the handwriting of ordinances that was against us, which was contrary to us, and took it out of the way, nailing it to his cross; 
Colossians 2:15 And having spoiled principalities and powers, he made a shew of them openly, triumphing over them in it. 
Colossians 2:16 Let no man therefore judge you in meat, or in drink, or in respect of an holyday, or of the new moon, or of the sabbath days: 
Colossians 2:17 Which are a shadow of things to come; but the body is of Christ. 
Colossians 2:18 *LET NO MAN BEGUILE YOU OF YOUR REWARD* in a voluntary humility and worshipping of angels, *INTRUDING into those things which he hath not seen, vainly puffed up by his fleshly mind, *Colossians 2:19 *And not holding the Head, from which all the body by joints and bands having nourishment ministered, and knit together, increaseth with the increase of God. *​The mystery is "Christ in you" the hope of glory where we receive him having repented of our sins and having believed on him -- NOT RECEIVING HIM BY SUPPOSEDLY EATING HIM like in the blasphemous Roman Catholic mass in which Romish priests supposedly call the Lord Jesus Christ out of heaven as "the Victim" (which is a very great blasphemy) to be present in the "species" of a cracker and his blood in a cup of wine--this is not Biblical (notwithstanding the appeals of those who wrongly divide John chapter 6) and is a lie of the devil who is the father of the lie (ref. John 8:44). The sacrifice of the Lord Jesus Christ occurred ONE TIME-- 
AND IT IS FINISHED. 
Christ is not present in this world through the mass and a cracker idol in a monstrance, HE IS IN HIS PEOPLE WHO RECEIVE HIM BY FAITH, BELIEVING IN HIM AND HEARKENING TO HIS WORD IN THE BIBLE. THE MYSTERY IS "CHRIST IN YOU" THE HOPE OF GLORY--OUR LORD LIVES INSIDE OF HIS PEOPLE.
Colossians 1:26 Even THE MYSTERY which hath been hid from ages and from generations, but now is made manifest to his saints: 
Colossians 1:27 To whom *God would make known what is the riches of the glory of THIS MYSTERY among the Gentiles; WHICH IS CHRIST IN YOU, THE HOPE OF GLORY*: 
Colossians 1:28 Whom we preach, warning every man, and teaching every man in all wisdom; that we may present every man perfect in Christ Jesus: John 1:12 But *AS MANY AS RECEIVED HIM, TO THEM GAVE HE POWER TO BECOME THE SONS OF GOD, EVEN TO THEM THAT BELIEVE ON HIS NAME*: ​We receive Christ when we REPENT of our sins (including false worship) and BELIEVE in him. He comes to live inside of us and makes his abode in us. We read his word and he helps us to understand it and obey it. CHRIST IN US, IN THIS MANNER, IS THE HOPE OF GLORY. ANY OTHER GOSPEL MESSAGE (e.g., sacraments, mass, etc.) IS A FALSE GOSPEL AND OFFERS NO HOPE OF GLORY. 
There is no place in the scriptures that details a "pope" telling everybody what to do through speeches, edicts, laws, decretals, and decrees--and at whose words men must bow down and submit. That is what the Gentiles do. The kingdom of God does not operate like that.
Mark 10:42 But Jesus called them to him, and saith unto them, *Ye know that they which are accounted to rule over the Gentiles exercise lordship over them; and their great ones exercise authority upon them. *
Mark 10:43 *BUT SO SHALL IT NOT BE AMONG YOU*: but whosoever will be great among you, shall be your minister: 
Mark 10:44 And whosoever of you will be the chiefest, shall be servant of all. Mark 10:45 For even the Son of man came not to be ministered unto, but to minister, and to give his life a ransom for many. ​There is no place in the kingdom of God and our Lord Jesus Christ for endless dynasties of popes and Jesuit "generals" wielding spiritual and temporal authority (whether that power is revealed to everybody's eyes or wielded behind the scenes). No room for ostentatious palaces, a Swiss guard, mystics and contemplative prayer/spirituality, extravagance, the triple crown, purgatory, fancy robes, popes calling for "Crusades" and "Inquisitions", confessing sins to a supposed alter Christus (there is no substitute for the man Christ Jesus), "penance", entertaining kings and presidents and prime ministers as a head of state, occupying seats in the United Nations and at tables signing concordats and treaties and making deals. In the Bible, there is no room for statues and idols and for calling for a World Bank and running a "Bank of the Holy Spirit" or a "Bank of Rome." There is no room for "holy" water, confessionals, masses, pontifices, statue idols called "saints", nuns, Inquisitions, indulgences, Grand Inquisitors, relics, political clout and deals and red masses for the Supreme Court of the United States of America, etc. There is no room for these things in the kingdom of God, *but in the kingdom of God there is room (yea, a requirement) FOR BEING BORN AGAIN; not of corruptible seed, but of incorruptible, BY THE WORD OF GOD, which liveth and abideth for ever. Believe on the Lord Jesus Christ and thou shalt be saved.* 
This world will not last for ever--and nobody's life is going to last for ever on this earth, either. All of this will have an end--and then the judgment. To be in the kingdom of God, we must _repent_ of our sins and _believe_ on the Lord Jesus Christ--that he died for our sins, was buried, and rose from the dead on the third day. And we must obey his word (the Authorized (King James) Version). As we obey his word, we find that our desires begin to change-- our very affections change--and we begin to see things properly, through God's word. We continue to read the Bible and obey it and, as a result, we grow in the grace and knowledge of our Lord and Saviour Jesus Christ. Then, at the end of the road, when our life is over, we go to be present with the Lord. The Christian life is a highly satisfying life. All that will live godly in Christ Jesus shall suffer persecution (2 Timothy 3:12), but God will even use trials to perfect, stablish, strengthen, and settle his people. 
In the Authorized Version of the Bible (of 1611) there is no room in the holy scriptures for castrati and massacres and Crusades. There is no room for a Holy Roman Empire or a Congress of Vienna or a "Holy" Alliance. In the Authorized Version of the Bible, there is just no room for these things in the church of God--_but there is plenty of room for these things in man's power grabbing, lusts, and made-up traditions and doctrines_. Those that follow these manmade traditions and doctrines are worshiping God in vain.
Matthew 15:9 But *in vain they do worship me, teaching for doctrines the commandments of men*. Colossians 2:8 *Beware lest any man spoil you* through philosophy and vain deceit, *after the tradition of men*, after the rudiments of the world, and not after Christ. ​I've heard it said that the Roman Catholic institution is the wealthiest government in the world. It owns a good share of America's hospitals and has many real estate interests. She has a history of collecting lands and wealth through the ages. One look at her splendor confirms this. If you want to get right with God, you have to go through his Son, Jesus Christ, according to his word and not according to the word of man and his traditions.
_The Stakes Are High _
_What will happen if you die_
_Rejecting the truth and trusting a lie? _
_Where will you go and what will you do_
_If the jaws of hell open wide for you? _
_Cast into the fire that will not cease_
_There shall be weeping and wailing and gnashing of teeth. _
_Everlasting torment and everlasting shame_
_To those who lived this life like it is one big game. _
_Rebels will not recover from their fatal error_
_An eternity awaits them full of terror. Flee, flee from the wrath to come_
_You who have the gospel shunned._ ​The Lord Jesus Christ died for your sins so that you should not perish. Just repent of your sins and believe in his death, burial, and resurrection and obey his holy word (his commandments are not grievous)--the Lord Jesus helps his people to obey as they try to obey. God sent his Son, the Lord Jesus Christ, into the world because he so loved the world. *God is not willing that you should perish.*


Authorized King James Version of the Bible (read online or download for free. Time is winding up, get it while you can.)
How to Get to Heaven/Eternal Life
Why did Jesus die?
Why did Jesus shed his blood?
Hell is Real

*The Great Whore of Revelation 17*
Revelation 17 talks about a woman. This woman is a whore. In fact, she is a great whore (ref. Rev. 17:1)--she gets around town and gets in bed with the kings (presidents, prime ministers, vice chancellors, dictators, despots, rulers, princes, etc.) of the earth. In the name of God, she overrides God's commandments with her own traditions--she's a fornicator. This great whore sits on many waters (peoples, multitudes, nations, and tongues--ref. Rev. 17:15)--she is all over the world in just about every nation. She has her hands in everything and has been in operation for over 1600 years (history books may date her back to Constantine, but she is truly an extension of the Roman emperors even bearing their styles like "pontiff"). But she is a mystery, nobody knows her these days--she is MYSTERY, BABYLON THE GREAT, THE MOTHER OF HARLOTS AND ABOMINATIONS OF THE EARTH (ref. Rev. 17:5). But why is she called Babylon? Because she is descended from Nebuchadnezzar's Babylon--the Bible (Daniel and the gospels) tells the story and gives the order of these four kingdoms --> (1) Babylon, (2) Medes-Persians, (3) Greece, (4) Rome who was in power during time of Christ (see, Why is the great whore called "Babylon"? for more information.). The Bible teaches that this whore is a drunken whore. She is drunken with the blood of the saints and with the blood of the martyrs of Jesus (ref. Rev. 17:6). _Are you acquainted with the Roman Catholic Inquisitions or the wiles of her pestilent Jesuits?_ Many, many books have been written concerning these matters, but we don't learn about these things today. Fake "Christianity" does not talk about the great whore but this is only a recent development (many books about her were published in the 1800s and, as I understand it, the church was still somewhat loud in the 1940s after WWII until the "communist threat" started getting people's attention and diverting it away from Rome)--the coverup of history has been truly remarkable, but it has not been complete. The record still stands in heaven and in earth, and always will--praise the Lord for his power to reveal and make manifest the hidden works of darkness. No one need be deceived. Believe on the Lord Jesus Christ and thou shalt be saved. Please read the introductory letter near the top of our home page addressed in a yellow block to the unsaved.​Roman Catholicism: The Cult of Mary
_Contains articles showing the difference between Roman Catholic doctrines and the Bible. _
_Also includes links to free online books and testimonies by former Roman Catholic nuns and priests._

*A NOTE ABOUT CRIES OF "INTOLERANCE" AND "ANTI-CATHOLIC!"* 
Those in leadership who would cry out with words like, "Intolerant!" and "Anti-Catholic" bring to mind Demetrius the silversmith who made silver shrines for the goddess Diana. People were hearkening to the truth of the gospel and it was taking money out of his pocket because saved people (Christians) don't waste their time, money, minds, etc. on idols and the worship thereof. They have found out the truth and are going forward. [note: Deceivers make a lot of money stringing people along in deception. Deception is how they make their money and get their adoration from the people.]
Acts 19:24 For a certain man named Demetrius, a silversmith, which made silver shrines for Diana, *brought no small gain unto the craftsmen*; 
Acts 19:25 Whom he called together with the workmen of like occupation, and said, *Sirs, YE KNOW THAT BY THIS CRAFT WE HAVE OUR WEALTH. *
Acts 19:26 MOREOVER YE SEE AND HEAR, that not alone at Ephesus, but almost throughout all Asia, THIS PAUL HATH PERSUADED AND TURNED AWAY MUCH PEOPLE, SAYING THAT THEY BE NO GODS, WHICH ARE MADE WITH HANDS: Acts 19:27 SO THAT not only THIS OUR CRAFT IS IN DANGER TO BE SET AT NOUGHT; but also that the temple of the great goddess Diana should be despised, and her magnificence should be destroyed, whom all Asia and the world worshippeth. ​There is a lot of money to be made in religion and a lot of power in having a bunch of adherents/followers (like a billion spread out all over the world spending their money and time on their religious rituals) that listen to your every command. Those of the deception craft will pull any trick out of the hat--including epithets and inflammatory catchwords--like "intolerant" and "anti-Catholic"--in order (1) to make truth tellers look unjust in the eyes of the deceived and thereby (2) to keep deceived people from listening to the truth so that the deceived people can stay deceived and paying for masses that won't do one bit of good, buying statue idols that anger God, and many other such like things that drown men in destruction and perdition. These popish tactics go WAY back--even back to 1835 when Samuel Breese Morse (inventor of Morse Code) mentioned their usage in America in his day (emphases ours)--
_And Americans will not be cowed into silence by the cries of persecution, INTOLERANCE, bigotry, fanaticism, and such puerile [boyish, childish] catchwords, perpetually uttered against those who speak or write ever so calmly against the dangers of Popery._

http://www.jesus-is-lord.com/cath.htm​


----------



## tngbmt

AMEN.


----------



## WillieT

Many main stream religions today are not teaching the truths set out in God's word, the bible. It is the responsibility of each individual to determine if what they are being taught is in fact coming from God's Word. Many go to one church or the other because they are "comfortable" with what is being taught. That is very unfortunate. Many think as long as I go to church I will be saved. Nothing is farther from the truth. You must reason on the scriptures and use discernment to help determine if what is being taught does in fact come from the scriptures.

Just because something has been taught for hundreds of years, doesn't make it correct. A lot of what has been taught for hundred of years is not correct. I am still amazed that people will agree that "God is love", (1 John 4:8) He that does not love has not come to know God, because God is love.

The scriptures are also very clear on the condition of the dead , (Ecclesiastes 9:5) For the living are conscious that they will die; but as for the dead, they are conscious of nothing at all, neither do they anymore have wages, because the remembrance of them has been forgotten. Their wages have been paid, they DIED because of inherited sin, but they have the hope of a resurrection. THERE IS NO BURNING HELLFIRE. A loving God is not one that will torture you. 

There is the lake of fire which is symbolic. Those that are pitched into the lake of fire have no hope of a resurrection. They are not being tortured.

We need to obey God because we love Him. The fear that is spoken of is a reverential fear, a fear of displeasing him. Not a morbid fear because we are afraid He will torture us for eternity. A loving God cannot do that.


----------



## tngbmt

throw away the parable of lazarus and the rich man ..Jesus didnt mean it. it's only symbolic. oh but the autobiography of Koheleth is gospel truth, word for word.

you scholars amaze me on choosing sides and tearing at the very scripture you profess to believe.


----------



## WillieT

Some of the bible is literal, some is symbolic. Most students of the bible are quite aware of that. I was not disagreeing with what Fish said, quite the contrary. From the looks of your post above min, you agreed too. Why do you disagree with what I said? What I said is true.

The account of Lazarus was literal and witnessed by many. 

I am not choosing sides, I am merely stating fact. If you choose not to believe, that is your free will. There may come a day when you will no longer be able to deny what the truth really is. 

There were many that denied in Noah's day. They found out the truth, unfortunately for them, it was too late. I wonder, when the Ark is found, if it will have fingernails imbedded in the wood, where those that took no note of what Noah was preaching, were desperately trying to climb aboard.


----------



## tngbmt

the amen was after i deleted the entire post after typing and said my prayer for forgiveness. i knew better than to take the bait.

i was referencing luke 16:19-31 (lazarus & the rich man)
sorry i didnt make that clear. 
the reason i reply to yours is ... i can have a meaningful conversation with you without you calling me names


----------



## WillieT

I was confused, but that is not uncommon, I am easily confused. But I am passionate about the truths of God's word.


----------



## Fish&Chips

*Revelation 20:10*
The devil, who deceived them, was cast into the lake of fire and brimstone where the beast and the false prophet _are._ And they will be tormented day and night forever and ever.

*Matthew 5:22*
But I say to you that whoever is angry with his brother without a cause[a] shall be in danger of the judgment. And whoever says to his brother, â€˜Raca!â€™ shall be in danger of the council. But whoever says, â€˜You fool!â€™ shall be in danger of hell fire.

*Mark 9:43-48*
43 If your hand causes you to sin, cut it off. It is better for you to enter into life maimed, rather than having two hands, to go to hell, into the fire that shall never be quenchedâ€" 44 where
â€˜Their worm does not die
And the fire is not quenched.â€™[a]

45 And if your foot causes you to sin, cut it off. It is better for you to enter life lame, rather than having two feet, to be cast into hell, into the fire that shall never be quenchedâ€" 46 where
â€˜Their worm does not die,
And the fire is not quenched.â€™[b]

47 And if your eye causes you to sin, pluck it out. It is better for you to enter the kingdom of God with one eye, rather than having two eyes, to be cast into hell fireâ€" 48 where
â€˜Their worm does not die
And the fire is not quenched.â€™

*Matthew 13:42*
and will cast them into the furnace of fire. There will be wailing and gnashing of teeth.

*Matthew 22:13*
Then the king said to the servants, â€˜Bind him hand and foot, take him away, and[a] cast _him_ into outer darkness; there will be weeping and gnashing of teeth.â€™


----------



## WillieT

Fish&Chips said:


> *Revelation 20:10*
> The devil, who deceived them, was cast into the lake of fire and brimstone where the beast and the false prophet _are._ And they will be tormented day and night forever and ever.
> 
> *Matthew 5:22*
> But I say to you that whoever is angry with his brother without a cause[a] shall be in danger of the judgment. And whoever says to his brother, â€˜Raca!â€™ shall be in danger of the council. But whoever says, â€˜You fool!â€™ shall be in danger of hell fire.


Symbolic. There is no burning hellfire.

Fish, I can't remember if you have kids or not. If you do, do you love them? If you love them could you torture them? God is the epitome of love. His love is like no love a human can feel. Forget everything you have ever been taught and look at reason, use logic. If a man, who loves his offspring, could not torture them, how is it even possible to conceive that God could torture His offspring. If you really believe He could do that, you do not know Him well enough.


----------



## Fish&Chips

shaggydog said:


> Symbolic. There is no burning hellfire.
> 
> Fish, I can't remember if you have kids or not. If you do, do you love them? If you love them could you torture them? God is the epitome of love. His love is like no love a human can feel. Forget everything you have ever been taught and look at reason, use logic. If a man, who loves his offspring, could not torture them, how is it even possible to conceive that God could torture His offspring. If you really believe He could do that, you do not know Him well enough.


Look at the cross brother! Yet it pleased the Lord to bruise him. There is a consequence for sin. Either we accept what Jesus did on the cross or we pay it ourselves. There is no way that our consequence would be to simply cease to exist. Can you measure God's wrath? I don't think so. And remember that everything is so that God may be glorified.

Also, if somebody rejects God, they are not his children. Only those who accept Jesus Christ become part of God's family. Jesus is the only way.


----------



## WillieT

Fish&Chips said:


> Look at the cross brother! Yet it pleased the Lord to bruise him. There is a consequence for sin. Either we accept what Jesus did on the cross or we pay it ourselves. There is no way that our consequence would be to simply cease to exist. Can you measure God's wrath? I don't think so. And remember that everything is so that God may be glorified.


Jesus died on a stake, and the consequence of sin is DEATH, nothing more, Romans 6:23, For the wages sin pays is death, but the gift God gives is everlasting life by Christ Jesus our Lord. Can you measure God's love? Evidently you can't. God does not gain glory by torturing anyone.

You didn't answer my question. If you had a child, could you torture it if it disobeyed? I would hope not. Yet you believe that God could do so. So you feel like your love is superior to God's? I will pray for you.


----------



## Fish&Chips

shaggydog said:


> Jesus died on a stake, and the consequence of sin is DEATH, nothing more, Romans 6:23, For the wages sin pays is death, but the gift God gives is everlasting life by Christ Jesus our Lord. Can you measure God's love? Evidently you can't. God does not gain glory by torturing anyone.
> 
> You didn't answer my question. If you had a child, could you torture it if it disobeyed? I would hope not. Yet you believe that God could do so. So you feel like your love is superior to God's? I will pray for you.


Sorry Shaggydog, but there is a heaven and there is a hell and Jesus did die on a cross. Would I torture my child? Of course not. But I'm not God and in no way did I say my love is superior to God's. Please do pray for me brother, I need it.

Also, why are you always trying to interject JW's watchtower doctrine?


----------



## Fish&Chips

tngbmt said:


> the amen was after i deleted the entire post after typing and said my prayer for forgiveness. i knew better than to take the bait.
> 
> i was referencing luke 16:19-31 (lazarus & the rich man)
> sorry i didnt make that clear.
> the reason i reply to yours is ... i can have a meaningful conversation with you without you calling me names


There was no bait there tngbmt. I merely found some religious information that I believed might be helpful & beneficial to others and therefore I posted it.

It seems as though you are implying that I would call you names if you responded to me? Not sure where that's coming from.


----------



## WillieT

Fish&Chips said:


> Sorry Shaggydog, but there is a heaven and there is a hell and Jesus did die on a cross. Would I torture my child? Of course not. But I'm not God and in no way did I say my love is superior to God's. Please do pray for me brother, I need it.
> 
> Also, why are you always trying to interject JW's watchtower doctrine?


You would not torture your child, but you think that God would or could torture His children. To me that indicates that you feel that you love your children more than God loves His children. I asked you to reason on it. Do you think that is reasonable, that your love can be stronger than God's. The God that I love and know very well is not capable of torture. I worship the God that inspired the writers of the bible. The god you describe is not that God.


----------



## Fish&Chips

shaggydog said:


> You would not torture your child, but you think that God would or could torture His children. To me that indicates that you feel that you love your children more than God loves His children. I asked you to reason on it. Do you think that is reasonable, that your love can be stronger than God's. The God that I love and know very well is not capable of torture. I worship the God that inspired the writers of the bible. The god you describe is not that God.


So, using your reasoning, you're telling me that you would be willing to hang your son on a cross and crush him in order to pay for the sins of the world.

Remember that God's ways & thoughts are much higher than ours. We can't ever fully understand God.


----------



## WillieT

Fish&Chips said:


> So, using your reasoning, you're telling me that you would be willing to hang your son on a cross and crush him in order to pay for the sins of the world.
> 
> Remember that God's ways & thoughts are much higher than ours. We can't ever fully understand God.


We will never completely understand God, I agree. But God wants us to know Him and understand His ways to the best of our ability. He wants to have the closest relationship possible with Him.

It was out of His love for His children (all mankind) that He sent his son to die for us. The greatest expression of love ever shown. Yet you think He could turn around and torture those same children. It is not logical in any way shape or form. We are punished for our inherited sin, and that punishment is death, as is pointed out at Romans 6:23. I do understand that this is what you have been taught all your life, but what you have been taught is incorrect, and if you think about it in a logical manner, it just does not make sense.


----------



## tngbmt

maybe you haven't called me a 'devil worshiper' directly ..yet, but since i've posted here in defense of my church .. i've been group as such through association.

i suggest that when you copy and post something .. please read and verify the intent. i would respond to this article piece by piece to show how weak are the arguments but many of the answers have been posted earlier. this copy and paste simply is re-hashing hatred of the church.

i'm going to post parts of scripture. let's see how it contradicts the article.

Deuteronomy 5:16 'honor your father' bioloigical
1 Corinthian 4:14-17 non-bioligical father
1 Corinthian 11:23-32 eucharist


----------



## Tortuga

Well, I am not a Catholic...but I fail to see the purpose of a thread with such a vitriolic hatred for what is possibly the largest religion in the world...

I know a lot of Catholics...and they all seem to be purty nice folks to me...

What happened to...."Do unto others...etc etc..".....or is that just out of style now ???.....:headknock


----------



## Mrschasintail

It's sort of like the guy who posted about shooting dogs while hunting....why post it? If not meant to be confrontational.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Why post it? Because I would rather people get upset with me and wake up and see the truth instead of liking me for going along with them in their false doctrine. So many religions and false teachers are having their way with folks, but the bible tells us to warn others and expose the false teachers. Jesus Christ is the only way to heaven.


----------



## WillieT

Fish&Chips said:


> Why post it? Because I would rather people get upset with me and wake up and see the truth instead of liking me for going along with them in their false doctrine. So many religions and false teachers are having their way with folks, but the bible tells us to warn others and expose the false teachers. Jesus Christ is the only way to heaven.


Does your church have a cross on or in it?


----------



## Fish&Chips

I could so easily sit here and show you (Shaggydog & tngbmt) how you are wrong, but I'm not going to. This is not about me. It's about God and his will. If someone is upset about what I posted, I would encourage you to pray about it. God will reveal his truth to you if you ask him to. God bless.


----------



## tngbmt

keep posting .. but perform some diligence studies yourself.
post the source so we can recognize these false prophets and their false teachings.
the only source i'm confident enough in to post is scripture where i believe both literal & symbolic messages without discrimination of either. i dare not write meaning into His words or take away what He wrote.


----------



## WillieT

Fish&Chips said:


> I could so easily sit here and show you (Shaggydog & tngbmt) how you are wrong, but I'm not going to. This is not about me. It's about God and his will. If someone is upset about what I posted, I would encourage you to pray about it. God will reveal his truth to you if you ask him to. God bless.


Does your church have a cross on or in it?


----------



## Fish&Chips

shaggydog said:


> Does your church have a cross on or in it?


Not one single cross. Zero.


----------



## WillieT

Fish&Chips said:


> Not one single cross. Zero.


I am truly surprised. I am not trying to get crosswise nor critise with my next comment, but I am surprised that you church recognizes that you should not have false idols, but does not recognize the truth in many other instances.


----------



## Fish&Chips

shaggydog said:


> I am truly surprised. I am not trying to get crosswise nor critise with my next comment, but I am surprised that you church recognizes that you should not have false idols, but does not recognize the truth in many other instances.


Why are you surprised? Most churches don't recognize your truth (jw/kingdom hall/watchtower).

We follow the truth of Jesus Christ, for he is The Truth.


----------



## finkikin

shaggydog said:


> Does your church have a cross on or in it?


Mine does, Now go ahead and tell me how wrong or right my church is for the cross display.


----------



## WillieT

finkikin said:


> Mine does, Now go ahead and tell me how wrong or right my church is for the cross display.


CATHOLIC TRADITION - Venerating/worshipping images. Pope bows to statues of Mary, Catholics worship the eucharist and have statues/candles in their homes and churches.
WHAT THE BIBLE SAYS - It is idolatry to venerate images. We are not even supposed to make them.

Exodus
20:4 Thou shalt not make unto thee any graven image, or any likeness of any thing that is in heaven above, or that is in the earth beneath, or that is in the water under the earth.
20:5 Thou shalt not bow down thyself to them, nor serve them: for I the LORD thy God am a jealous God...

This is from the OP's original post. How do you interpret it?


----------



## finkikin

shaggydog said:


> CATHOLIC TRADITION - Venerating/worshipping images. Pope bows to statues of Mary, Catholics worship the eucharist and have statues/candles in their homes and churches.
> WHAT THE BIBLE SAYS - It is idolatry to venerate images. We are not even supposed to make them.
> 
> Exodus
> 20:4 Thou shalt not make unto thee any graven image, or any likeness of any thing that is in heaven above, or that is in the earth beneath, or that is in the water under the earth.
> 20:5 Thou shalt not bow down thyself to them, nor serve them: for I the LORD thy God am a jealous God...
> 
> This is from the OP's original post. How do you interpret it?


That's all fine and dandy but, I'm not Catholic nor go to a Catholic church. I attend a Bible church. Does the church you go to have a cross anywhere on the premises? Or better yet, in your home? I know my home has one. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## WillieT

finkikin said:


> That's all fine and dandy but, I'm not Catholic nor go to a Catholic church. I attend a Bible church. Does the church you go to have a cross anywhere on the premises? Or better yet, in your home? I know my home has one. Nothing wrong with that.


There is none in my home or place of worship. The scriptures are clear on the matter. Here is a little more information.

Godâ€™s Word Is Alive
Can Images Help You Serve God?
IT HAS been the custom of many persons to use images in their worship of God. They may say that they do not worship the image, but that seeing and touching it aids them in worshiping God. Yet, does God want us to worship him with the aid of images? Let us see.
God directed his ancient people of Israel: â€œDo not follow the ways of other nations . . . The religion of these people is worthless. A tree is cut down in the forest; it is carved by the tools of the woodworker and decorated with silver and gold.â€ The people believed that such an image or idol was a help in worshiping God. Yet the Bible goes on to say: â€œSuch idols are like scarecrows in a field of melons; they cannot speak; they have to be carried because they cannot walk. . . . they can do you no good.â€â€"Jer. 10:2-5, Todayâ€™s English Version; Isa. 46:6, 7.
Often an image or idol is made in the form of a person. The image may be made from a tree, the wood from which can also be used to make a fire. The Bible says of a man who uses wood for both of such purposes: â€œWith some of the wood he makes a fire; he roasts meat, eats it, and is satisfied. . . . The rest of the wood he makes into an idol, and then he bows down and worships it. He prays to it and says, â€˜You are my godâ€"save me!â€™â€â€"Isa. 44:13-17, TEV.
Does it really make sense to honor an image? The Bible answers: â€œSuch people [who do] are too stupid to know what they are doing. They close their eyes and their minds to the truth. The maker of idols hasnâ€™t the wit or the sense to say, â€˜Some of the wood I burned up. I baked some bread on the coals, and I roasted meat and ate it. And the rest of the wood I made into an idol. Here I am bowing down to a block of wood!â€™ It makes as much sense as eating ashes.â€â€"Isa. 44:18-20, TEV; Ps. 115:4-8.
So, as we might have expected, Jesus Christ never used images in worship. â€œGod is a Spirit,â€ he explained, â€œand those worshiping him must worship with spirit and truth.â€ (John 4:24) Acting in harmony with this counsel, none of Jesusâ€™ early followers used images as aids in worship. In fact, his apostle Paul wrote: â€œWe are walking by faith, not by sight.â€ (2 Cor. 5:7) And Jesusâ€™ apostle John warned: â€œGuard yourselves from idols.â€ (1 John 5:21) Also look at Deut. 7:25.


----------



## finkikin

shaggydog said:


> There is none in my home or place of worship. The scriptures are clear on the matter. Here is a little more information.
> 
> Godâ€™s Word Is Alive
> Can Images Help You Serve God?
> IT HAS been the custom of many persons to use images in their worship of God. They may say that they do not worship the image, but that seeing and touching it aids them in worshiping God. Yet, does God want us to worship him with the aid of images? Let us see.
> God directed his ancient people of Israel: â€œDo not follow the ways of other nations . . . The religion of these people is worthless. A tree is cut down in the forest; it is carved by the tools of the woodworker and decorated with silver and gold.â€ The people believed that such an image or idol was a help in worshiping God. Yet the Bible goes on to say: â€œSuch idols are like scarecrows in a field of melons; they cannot speak; they have to be carried because they cannot walk. . . . they can do you no good.â€â€"Jer. 10:2-5, Todayâ€™s English Version; Isa. 46:6, 7.
> Often an image or idol is made in the form of a person. The image may be made from a tree, the wood from which can also be used to make a fire. The Bible says of a man who uses wood for both of such purposes: â€œWith some of the wood he makes a fire; he roasts meat, eats it, and is satisfied. . . . The rest of the wood he makes into an idol, and then he bows down and worships it. He prays to it and says, â€˜You are my godâ€"save me!â€™â€â€"Isa. 44:13-17, TEV.
> Does it really make sense to honor an image? The Bible answers: â€œSuch people [who do] are too stupid to know what they are doing. They close their eyes and their minds to the truth. The maker of idols hasnâ€™t the wit or the sense to say, â€˜Some of the wood I burned up. I baked some bread on the coals, and I roasted meat and ate it. And the rest of the wood I made into an idol. Here I am bowing down to a block of wood!â€™ It makes as much sense as eating ashes.â€â€"Isa. 44:18-20, TEV; Ps. 115:4-8.
> So, as we might have expected, Jesus Christ never used images in worship. â€œGod is a Spirit,â€ he explained, â€œand those worshiping him must worship with spirit and truth.â€ (John 4:24) Acting in harmony with this counsel, none of Jesusâ€™ early followers used images as aids in worship. In fact, his apostle Paul wrote: â€œWe are walking by faith, not by sight.â€ (2 Cor. 5:7) And Jesusâ€™ apostle John warned: â€œGuard yourselves from idols.â€ (1 John 5:21) Also look at Deut. 7:25.


Didn't say anything about it being an idol. I agree they are not, we do not worship the object nor touch it. Again, nothing wrong with a cross in the house of God, weather it be church or home.


----------



## WillieT

finkikin said:


> Didn't say anything about it being an idol. I agree they are not, we do not worship the object nor touch it. Again, nothing wrong with a cross in the house of God, weather it be church or home.


That is not what the scriptures say. Again I am just a messenger, but the scriptures are clear. By definition a cross is definitely an idol.

Usually, visible representations of persons or things. An image that is an object of worship is an idol. Those who perform acts of worship before images often say that their worship actually is directed to the spirit being represented by the image. Such use of images is customary in many non-Christian religions. Regarding Roman Catholic practice, the New Catholic Encyclopedia (1967, Vol. VII, p. 372) says: â€œSince the worship given to an image reaches and terminates in the person represented, the same type of worship due the person can be rendered to the image as representing the person.â€ Not a Bible teaching.

From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Look up idol in Wiktionary, the free dictionary.

An idol is an image or other material object representing a deity to which religious worship is addressed or any person or thing regarded with blind admiration, adoration, or devotion.


----------



## w_r_ranch

Tortuga said:


> I fail to see the purpose of a thread with such a vitriolic hatred for what is possibly the largest religion in the world...
> 
> I know a lot of Catholics...and they all seem to be purty nice folks to me...


Just wanted to point out that this type of religion bashing has been going on for quite some time & that is not what this forum used to be about.

Apparently some here were not sincere when they posted a short time ago:



Fish&Chips said:


> I apologize to all who were offended by my posts.





shaggydog said:


> I too, plan on doing things differently in the future. I can be overly zealous at times and say things that should not be said. I should not be debating and will do my best not to do so in the future. I will back my points with scripture but will not constantly answer questions about the scriptures I quote.
> 
> I do apologize to those that were offended by anything I said.


Time to walk-the-walk gentlemen, instead of driving more people away. 'Daddy' said it best when he posted:



DA REEL DADDY said:


> A good man got frustrated and no longer posts here.
> 
> A young man posted the other day "Why I gave up Religion" and after reading all the on this bickering on this forum he will be lost a while longer.
> 
> Proclaiming the Kingdom!!? I don't think so, more like breaking the Spirit of those looking for Food for the Soul. This is a shame and disheartening. This USE to be where I went everyday to read a daily Scripture.
> 
> Now..? Well I will be going to the 5 o'clock Mass. Maybe one day this forum will return to what it was meant to be.


----------



## WillieT

w_r_ranch said:


> Just wanted to point out that this type of religion bashing has been going on for quite some time & that is not what this forum used to be about.
> 
> Apparently some here were not sincere when they posted a short time ago:
> 
> Time to walk-the-walk gentlemen, instead of driving more people away. 'Daddy' said it best when he posted:


I am not trying to be confrontational, but I will stand up for the truths laid out in God's word the bible. I can be passionate, but have been trying to show more self control, which I know I need to work on, and hopefully can show the truths that are from the scriptures.

Will people agree all the time, probably not, but at least the SEEN the truth in writing. I do my best to quote scriptures to support my beliefs.

What I think, or Fish thinks, or what you think is not important. The truth set out in the scriptures, what God thinks and want us to know, is what is important.


----------



## Fish&Chips

w_r_ranch said:


> Just wanted to point out that this type of religion bashing has been going on for quite some time & that is not what this forum used to be about.
> 
> Apparently some here were not sincere when they posted a short time ago:
> 
> Time to walk-the-walk gentlemen, instead of driving more people away. 'Daddy' said it best when he posted:


Please ranch... Thanks for judging me. I would rather people hear the truth instead of feeling good. You would be embarrassed if I copied & pasted some of your past posts. Even when I posted about God in the jungle, you were the one who cried the loudest in opposition to me. If people get further away from God after reading the truth, then that is because they hate the truth.


----------



## w_r_ranch

However you want to justify it, shaggy... make no difference to me. I was just looking at the of hypocrisy of the behavior of some folks in this forum as of late. 

Continuously posting these kind of articles & trying to justify your actions are not drawing people to God on this forum... it is doing just the opposite, as quite a few have stated. 

Go ahead & bash everyone else's religious beliefs if that's your goal... it will not shake my beliefs in the least...


----------



## DCAVA

fish&chips said:


> please ranch... Thanks for judging me. I would rather people hear the truth instead of feeling good. You would be embarrassed if i copied & pasted some of your past posts. Even when i posted about god in the jungle, you were the one who cried the loudest in opposition to me. If people get further away from god after reading the truth, then that is because they hate the truth.


It's a tough deal to switch people on religions Fish & Chips, I was born into a Catholic upbringing, at the age of 7 or 8 my Mom switched to a non-denominational church. Have been a christian all my life and still attend a non denominational church, but, try not to infringe on other's beliefs.

You have good intentions of spreading the word, as we are taught to do daily, but obviously, some folks didn't like this post.

Be blessed brother...


----------



## w_r_ranch

Fish&Chips said:


> Please ranch... Thanks for judging me. I would rather people hear the truth instead of feeling good. You would be embarrassed if I copied & pasted some of your past posts. Even when I posted about God in the jungle, you were the one who cried the loudest in opposition to me. If people get further away from God after reading the truth, then that is because they hate the truth.


Like this one or how about this one?

Face it, leading/tending a flock not what you are about at all. I doubt that you would recognize the truth if it bite you... if you did, you wouldn't behave as you do.


----------



## Fish&Chips

This was not meant to bash anybody. It is simply information that many people are not aware of. If you really read & study the bible, you would clearly see how many of man's religion contradicts what God's word says. God bless.


----------



## WillieT

w_r_ranch said:


> However you want to justify it, shaggy... make no difference to me. I was just looking at the of hypocrisy of the behavior of some folks in this forum as of late.
> 
> Continuously posting these kind of articles & trying to justify your actions are not drawing people to God on this forum... it is doing just the opposite, as quite a few have stated.
> 
> Go ahead & bash everyone else's religious beliefs if that's your goal... it will not shake my beliefs in the least...


Just to make it clear, I am not the OP. I have never and will never single out one specific religion in a copy and paste post. I can't even read a post that is as long as the OP's because I can't follow everything. I try to scan and get the general idea and then focus on things that drew my attention. Attention Deficit Disorder I guess.


----------



## tngbmt

f&s ... which part of your copy and paste is new information that you need explained?
did my referenced of scripture answer anything?


----------



## Fish&Chips

Calm down my Catholic friends. If you choose to remain a Catholic, that's up to you. Hopefully at least one person's eyes will be open to the deception. God bless.


----------



## Tortuga

Fish..you seem to have found "The One True Path"...

I'm sure I am not the only one on 2cool who is curious as to which religious affiliation you associate yourself with...

If it is not a 'secret', then let us know... We may learn something for ourselves....


----------



## Fish&Chips

Tortuga said:


> Fish..you seem to have found "The One True Path"...
> 
> I'm sure I am not the only one on 2cool who is curious as to which religious affiliation you associate yourself with...
> 
> If it is not a 'secret', then let us know... We may learn something for ourselves....


Tortuga, there has always been only one way to heaven and it doesn't include the pope, buddha, muhammad, or joseph smith, or the watchtower. It is only by Jesus Christ.


----------



## Fish&Chips

shaggydog said:


> Just to make it clear, I am not the OP. I have never and will never single out one specific religion in a copy and paste post. I can't even read a post that is as long as the OP's because I can't follow everything. I try to scan and get the general idea and then focus on things that drew my attention. Attention Deficit Disorder I guess.


Ok Shaggy, nobody's gonna hurt you either way...lol.




shaggydog said:


> Some of the bible is literal, some is symbolic. Most students of the bible are quite aware of that. I was not disagreeing with what Fish said, *quite the contrary*.


----------



## WillieT

Fish&Chips said:


> Tortuga, there has always been only one way to heaven and it doesn't include the pope, buddha, muhammad, or joseph smith, or the watchtower. It is only by Jesus Christ.


Fish, I agree that there is only one way to eternal life, it is that narrow road. In my humble opinion you are not on that road, and I know you do not think that I am. Do not be so sure of all of those of which you speak. How much do you know about those of whom you speak? You are very misled on many of the things you believe.


----------



## WillieT

Fish&Chips said:


> Ok Shaggy, nobody's gonna hurt you either way...lol.


You are right, some of what you stated in your OP, I do agree with. But I certainly would not call out an entire religion. The day of judgement will come. God can look deep inside us and see what our motives are. He can read our hearts. Do I think the Catholics are misled, yes. But most of the blame goes to the religious leaders. The sad thing about it, many religions are misleading their congregations.

As far as your original post, I focused on you bringing up the cross. Most churches you look at have crosses on or in them somewhere, but you did not bring that out, you singled out the Catholics. If I were a Catholic i would be greatly offended. In reality they are no different than many other denominations, they are being misled. But it all goes back to those they are following. Once you have been told something over and over you start to believe it, whether it is true or not.

As far as my being afraid, what is there to fear? I may offend people at times because I am zealous for the truth, but I am trying no to make direct attacks. I will continue to let you do that. When I see something that is not scripturally correct, I do try to reason from the correct application of the scriptures. If I can make one person think reasonably about it I am happy.


----------



## w_r_ranch

The Flawed Logic of "The One True Path"


----------



## Tortuga

w_r_ranch said:


> The Flawed Logic of "The One True Path"


Well put (or pasted.lol) Ranch.....:cheers:

Oh !!!... I almost forgot.... wishing all a VERY HAPPY EARLY *FESTIVUS*..

This thread is getting entirely too deep...for me...hwell:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Tortuga said:


> Well put (or pasted.lol) Ranch.....:cheers:
> 
> Oh !!!... I almost forgot.... wishing all a VERY HAPPY EARLY *FESTIVUS*..
> 
> This thread is getting entirely too deep...for me...hwell:


LOL. That's funny Tortuga, but it's not people - it's only me you have a problem with. Don't lump all the other Christians in.


----------



## Tortuga

Fish&Chips said:


> LOL. That's funny Tortuga, but it's not people - it's only me you have a problem with. Don't lump all the other Christians in.


Fish...I really have NO problem with you at all...it's just some of your posts..LOL To tell the truth I am sure you are a very nice guy and you and me would get along personally like ham and eggs...so long as we didn't venture off into religion....

I try not to lump anybody together (with the possible exception of muslims at the present time)... I prefer to make my decisions one at a time when I am face to face with anybody.....Christians and heathens included....


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

What time do the Texans play next Sunday? I need to know to so I can attend either 9 a.m. or 11 a.m. Mass on Sunday, to Celebrate a beautiful Eucharist and here the good word of the Gospel and ask all the Saints, Angels, and the Blesses Virgin Mary to pray of me and you, however you choose to worship God almighty.

BTW Tortuga, I am off this weekend so I will PROBABLY not need a hook up on which site a football game is on. LOL

Peace be with all of you. DRD


----------



## finkikin

DA REEL DADDY said:


> What time do the Texans play next Sunday? I need to know to so I can attend either 9 a.m. or 11 a.m. Mass on Sunday, to Celebrate a beautiful Eucharist and here the good word of the Gospel and ask all the Saints, Angels, and the Blesses Virgin Mary to *pray of me and you, however you choose to worship God almighty.*
> 
> BTW Tortuga, I am off this weekend so I will PROBABLY not need a hook up on which site a football game is on. LOL
> 
> Peace be with all of you. DRD


I would enjoy a Jack Daniels with you Sir. :cheers:...


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

finkikin said:


> I would enjoy a Jack Daniels with you Sir. :cheers:...


ANYTIME! FYI, I'm a Bacardi and a coke zero man myself. 0 carbs. LOL


----------

